# "Cone" stoves?



## eclecticcottage (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone else have a cone stove?  We've got this cool one, can't recall the mfg (it's on a plate on the bottom back, hard to get to).  DH loves it, his family had one like it in enamel (red) with the prerequisite black eagle on it.  We're not running it this year, we have to work on a better place to store our wood (it's in our sun porch, where the stove is-and it's WAY to close to the stove right now to run it safely).  Next season we should be good.


----------



## HeatsTwice (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got one a little like that at my place in the Santa Cruz mountains (Northern CA) But the chimney is held up by chains from the ceiling and its open all the way around (3 foot diameter). Its been there since the '50s and up there I don't even split wood. Just put on 1.5 foot logs and let 'er rip. Will get some pictures next time I am up there.  Heats pretty well but Class A it is not.


----------



## Corey (Dec 9, 2011)

Preway Fireplace.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 9, 2011)

Actually ours isn't a Preway.  It's a brand I couldn't find any info on.  Arg...I wish I could remember the mfg.  Our boiler (well, former boiler) was a Repco, and this was a similar name.  I can't get to the tag with our wood stack where it is though.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 21, 2011)

No other cones around?


----------



## GlenOaks (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like a Malm Fireplace.  Company is still in business based out of CA.  http://www.malmfireplaces.com


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 21, 2011)

Nope. Got rid of my lava lamps too.  :lol:


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 22, 2011)

Had to climb around the wood pile but I got it!  It's a Temco Hunter.  

I guess these things are a big deal in the decorator circles now, being mid-century Eames era modern and all.  I wanted to use it as our outside stove...but DH really likes it so it stays on the sunporch.


----------

